# Organic Soil?



## Dr.Dro (Nov 13, 2007)

Hi just thought I would ask before wasting my time making the trip, Does anybody know if Homedepot sells 100% organic soil.
Thanks,Dro:cool2:


----------



## screwdriver (Nov 13, 2007)

I think they sell miracle grow organic. It says organic so it must be.


----------



## DLtoker (Nov 13, 2007)

There could be many... depending on your geographic location. MG organic will be in stock year round.  Others maybe not.


----------



## Mutt (Nov 13, 2007)

Don't ask my opinion on that stuff and I even use MG potting soil.
If your gonna start right, use a good soil mix (non pre-fert or MG) with perlite and great drainage. And read more on DL's, Elephant Man's, HGB's, Hick's, and a few others organic recipes if ya wanna grow organic soil. 

Have a search around the section I just moved your thread to


----------



## Dr.Dro (Nov 14, 2007)

OK, Thanks guys:cool2:


----------



## Dr.Dro (Nov 14, 2007)

Hows Cow and sheep poo!
Is it any good?:cool2:


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Nov 18, 2007)

THIS IS ONLY MHO, SO DO WITH IT WHAT THOU WILT:
MG is crap. Plain and Simple. If you really want to grow dank, you have to willing to pamper your babies, with no reservations. That applies specifically to the first thing besides water those little beans touch; your soil. Bang-for-buck wise, Fox Farm Ocean Forest is IDEAL for both in- and outdoor organic growing. A tad bit pricey to some, yes, yet worth EVERY penny. FF has EVERYTHING your ladies will need for the first 4 weeks of life besides water (6 weeks if absolutely necc.), and a plethora of neat stuff for a thriving microorganism presence. 
EVERY time I have purchased a product of Miracle Grow (EVERY time mind you), it has come with complimintary bugs of some kind. Mites twice, and aphids twice...... 
Just my opinion, again........


----------



## Lil Elvis (Nov 22, 2007)

I would agree with Capt. Skinx.  Fox Farm Ocean Forest is the best, down to earth (an organic pun) soil.  Full of old growth forest humus and earthworm castings with crushed oyster shells for ph stability.  Um, Um good!

I have also used Happy Frog and had good results.  But MG...maybe the soil was organic but after the mixed in the fertilizers its not anymore.

Bugs can be in some soils like Black gold and MG so I recommend you kind of dig threw a bag of a new soil you ant to try and if you find something you are not sure of, go get a cheap-o pocket microscope from radio shack for $10 and see what it is.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Nov 26, 2007)

Most organic soils are found on the cheap isle. My suggestion is to stay away from the name brands of soils and go look on the no name bag isles. You can find all the ingredients to make your own organic soil there. Organic humus, manure, peat moss, and a host of all kinds of goodies like sand  and of course your dolomite lime.. 

A great do it yourself mix is 

1  40# bag of organic humus
1 40# bag of organic soil
1 bag of perlite 
and adjust the pH with dolomite lime ( pulverized)

Ph is adjusted as 2 teaspoons per gallon of mixture as a general pH stabilization plan. Check the pH first though and if it's just slightly off then just add a half of cup of lime and go with it   and you will be set......If you want to pay 30$ a bag for soil then go ahead. But you can make 10 times the amount of the same quality soil for the same amount... Heck you can even buy mushroom compost too at Lowes and home depot and most other garden stores


----------



## Elephant Man (Dec 20, 2007)

Just wanted to add that here in the U.S. there are no restrictions on labeling of potting soils, meaning they can put 'organic' on the label if they want - no matter what is in it.

Great advice already given in previous posts.  If you can afford it or have a small grow and don't want to mix your own, take the time to find some Fox Farms soil.


----------



## Hick (Dec 22, 2007)

> Certification & Product Labelling
> 
> Being able to put the word "organic" on a food product is a valuable marketing advantage in today's consumer market. Certification is intended to protect consumers from misuse of the term, and make buying organics easy. However, the organic labelling made possible by certification itself usually requires explanation.
> 
> ...


from http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Organic_certification



> For those who buy off-the-shelf, finding appropriate growing media can be a challenge. Until recently, the market for organic seedling and potting media has been small, and few commercial blends have been readily available. Furthermore, because of specific requirements of the National Organic Standard, some familiar products may no longer be acceptable for certified production, because they contain prohibited ingredients.
> 
> One good indication that a commercial product is acceptable in organic production is a label stating that the product is &#8220;OMRI Listed.&#8221; OMRI&#8212;the Organic Materials Review Institute (1)&#8212;is a nonprofit entity that evaluates products and processes for the organic industry. OMRI Listed products have been thoroughly reviewed and are consistent with the requirements of the National Organic Standard.


http://attra.ncat.org/new_pubs/attra-pub/potmix.html#appendix1
http://www.omri.org/OMRI_brand_name_list.html


> Founded in 1997, the Organic Materials Review Institute (OMRI) provides organic certifiers, growers, manufacturers, and suppliers an independent review of products intended for use in certified organic production, handling, and processing. OMRI is 501c3 nonprofit organization.
> 
> OMRI reviews applying products against the National Organic Standards. Acceptable products are OMRI Listed® and appear on the OMRI Products List.
> 
> OMRI also provides subscribers guidance on the acceptability of various material inputs in general under the National Organic Program.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 22, 2007)

i would still say if you need some cheap soil, that the MG organic soil isnt tooo bad....i used it....mixed it with some more peat moss, a little sand...worm castings.....something else......worked great!.

  hick are you saying that MG is only like 75% organic or something???


----------



## Hick (Dec 22, 2007)

Ekoostik_Hookah said:
			
		

> i would still say if you need some cheap soil, that the MG organic soil isnt tooo bad....i used it....mixed it with some more peat moss, a little sand...worm castings.....something else......worked great!.
> 
> hick are you saying that MG is only like 75% organic or something???



I've never looked at a bag of MG organic soil, to see what the label reads.


> *In the US, federal organic legislation defines three levels of organics.* Products made entirely with certified organic ingredients and methods can be labelled "100% organic". Products with 95% organic ingredients can use the word "organic". Both may also display the USDA organic seal. A third category, containing a minimum of 70% organic ingredients, can be labelled "made with organic ingredients".


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 22, 2007)

MG Organic Choice:
    For: Container Vegetables, Flowers, and Herbs.
  ~ Made from all natural Organic Ingredients.
      MG organic is a rich,Premium blend of sphagnum peat moss,compost bark fines, and a natural fertilizer.

  soo i dont really know if its fully organic or not...but thats what the bag says....


 p.s  these falling marijuana leafs freak me out......omg its snowing MJ !!!


----------



## Hick (Dec 22, 2007)

> Made from all natural Organic Ingredients.



.."MY".. interpretation, would put it in the 70% catagory, by that statement.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 22, 2007)

ya, i agree.

  but i would say its better to use MG organic than a normal MG soil...with 9 weeks of ferts...

  and if you add some of your own organic ingrediants to the Organic MG...you can end up with a pritty good soil imho.

 I noticed the MG organic doesnt drain well...so i added some sand to the mix...and small rocks in the bottom portion of the soil container.
  also, pebbles on the top keeps the soil from being disturbed....i always do that though.


----------



## Dr.Dro (Dec 22, 2007)

Hey hick thanks for that post man, I was alwas wondering if that organic bag of soil was really organic but since I know about the OMRI I know it's 100% organic:aok:
Dro:cool2:


----------



## LoveTheGreen (Dec 23, 2007)

*This is what I use works great, and its only like 7 8 bucks more then miracle grow. Its from fox farm & is called ocean forest.*


----------



## Mutt (Dec 23, 2007)

Hick said:
			
		

> I've never looked at a bag of MG organic soil, to see what the label reads.


 
Peat, I think some top soil and dead chickens. So "AS*s-uming" its 95% organic (if you call dead chickens from a chicken farm with who knows whats in the feed...prolly more dead chickens ... organic) No perlite or anything....knowing them some pine bark too. 

I think they toss the diseased chickens (they can't put on the market) out at the chicken farm and compost it and sell it to MG. Least my theory.

I just remeber the peat and dead chicken on the label and put it back on the shelf


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 23, 2007)

Love the Green Answer...I am still looking for that soil...I have the nutes from a indoor grow shop.But have yet to find a supplier of the soil...I went with basic pot soil....wormcastings....pete....purlite...and in the bottom of the planter I put in the airsoft BB's...From Sons guns that broke...will see hove we did... 




Smoke:tokie: ....:bolt: ....GROW ROOM!!!!:hubba:


----------



## LoveTheGreen (Dec 24, 2007)

*On the Fox farm web site if you live in the states you can find retailers, in your state. Heres the link hope it helps out. Marry Christmas man, hope yours is as green as mine.*
http://www.foxfarmfertilizer.com/buyfox_consumer_map.html


----------



## Dr.Dro (Dec 28, 2007)

Mr.Wakenbake said:
			
		

> Most organic soils are found on the cheap isle. My suggestion is to stay away from the name brands of soils and go look on the no name bag isles. You can find all the ingredients to make your own organic soil there. Organic humus, manure, peat moss, and a host of all kinds of goodies like sand and of course your dolomite lime..
> 
> A great do it yourself mix is
> 
> ...


 
Hey do you think this mix will work for a year round outdoor grow for vegetation and flower? Or should I find something better?
Dro:cool2:


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 29, 2007)

Dr.Dro said:
			
		

> Hey do you think this mix will work for a year round outdoor grow for vegetation and flower? Or should I find something better?





			
				Dr.Dro said:
			
		

> Dro:cool2:



you should add some ready release guanos to the mix. :aok:


----------



## homegrown998 (Feb 19, 2009)

home depot has pro-mix, big bales for 7-8$ then you can add your own worm castings, bat guano ...whatever else


----------



## zipflip (May 14, 2009)

just curious while combin thru old threads readin i saw this bout you used airsoft BB's in bottom for drainage. assumin the same concept as puttin pebble rocks at bottom im guessin u were thinkin 4u?  well was curious if it was worth usin em or would it be better usin small rox. cuz i got a hole huge jug them dang BB's from when i use to have one them guns. but it broke an i got bout 50million them BB's lol.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 14, 2009)

Hey zip..I used them  cuzz i had a lot..they worked great..But  IMO..the cost of them isnt worth buying for drainage..but  hell it uses them up:rofl:


----------



## zipflip (May 14, 2009)

well thats only reason y i asked. i have a bunch leftovers collectin dust oon the jug anyways lol.  thanks


----------



## Hick (May 14, 2009)

only use the organic bb's there zipper'... :rofl:..


----------

